# Die Kälte richtig nutzen



## Dr.Speed (20. Dezember 2009)

*Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hallo Miteinander.
Weil es momentan so extrem kalt ist habe ich mir gedacht, man könnte mal einen Thread machen, der diese Kälte wirklich ausnutzt.

Es geht also um folgendes:
Man öffnet das Seitenteil seines PCs, öffnet das Fenster/ die Tür, dreht den CPU-Lüfter auf Anschlag und wartet, bis die CPU temps im Keller sind. Dann macht man einen Screenshot (Coretemp + CPU-Z; kein Prime; bei maximal Takt) und lädt ihn hoch. Mal sehen, wer mit einer Luftkühlung die niedrigste Temperatur hinbekommt. Aus Zeitgründnen kann ich mich momentan jedoch nicht um eine Rangliste kümmern; evtl. liefere ich eine nach; kann es aber nicht versprechen.
Angegeben werden müssen: CPU; Kühler+Lüfter; Takt; Spannung.

Dann viel Spaß beim posten.

Ich fang gleich Mal an. Intel Q6700; ELK Groß Clock´ner + Sythe S-Flex 1900RpM; 3010 MHz; 1.200V


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Das ist mal ein richtig geile Idee wo hast du denn PC hingestellt. Nach drausen? Ich wollte das auch gestern machen hatte aber keine zeit gehabt. Da hätte ich bestimmt so einiges aus meinem i7 rausgehollt bei denn Temps.


----------



## herethic (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Richtig geile Idee.Hab eigentlich geplant damit ein Tagebuch zu machen(mit Luftkühlung auf 0°C zu kommen).
Geht der Pc eigentlich schrott wennman den bei Minusraden draußen lässt?


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Nein. Ich habe gestern Abend bei mir gelüftet und vergessen die Tür zu zu machen. Dabei hatte es -16 Grad! Dann hab ich das Seitenteil geöffnet und noch 5 Minuten gewartet. Übrigens wäre super, wenn ihr die Außentemperatur mit angeben könntet.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich glaub ich lege ein fetten schlauch nach drausen und lass den PC nur kaltluft ansaugen xD hinten dürfte ja wieder warme luft rauskommen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Nette Idee und ein recht winterlicher Thread. 


Hab vorher mal einen kleinen Versuch gestartet, draussen sind es -4°, die Zimmertemp war nach 15 minuten auf +10° runter, dann hat es mir auch schon gereicht. 

Glaub ja nicht, dass ich mir hier noch ne Erkältung zuziehe. 

Deshalb sind die Temperaturen auch nicht so tief im Keller. 

Anbei noch ein Screenshot @ gemütlichen 19° Zimmertemp.


Intel i7 920; Prolimatech MegaShadow @ 2x NB XL2 @ 1500rpm; 3500 MHz; 1.1200v.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Stell doch einfach direkt den PC vor die Tür und lass die Kabel durch eine kleine Lücke laufen
Musst nur beim reinholen aufpassen, dass sich kein Kondenswasser bildet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

LOL, während draussen ein Schneesturm wütet,  bin doch nicht verrückt. 


Meine Temperaturen sind mir niedrig genug.  



Grüsse


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Da muß man halt den PC ausschalten. Aber da könnt man nen benchmark laufen lassen mit CPU auf 4 ghz oder mehr  ohne geld für etwas auszugeben, die kälte ist for free.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich seh es schon : Hunderte PCGH-User bereiten sich gerade darauf vor,  stellen ihre Kisten in den Garten und benchen wie die Verrückten. 


Mfg


----------



## Mr.Bean (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

An sowas habe ich vorhin auch gedacht .


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt, ob hier noch Werte im 0°-Bereich gepostet werden. 

Hoffentlich zerlegt es nicht die ein oder andere Hardware >> Feuchtigkeit im PC.... 


Mfg


----------



## PrimalGamer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Aber doch wohl ohne PrimeLast oder? Also wird jetzt hier versucht n PC im Leerlauf auf 0° zu bekommen?! Geile Idee!

Würd gerne mitmachen, aber mit dem PC nach draussen gestaltet sich bei Schnee schwierig.

Anbei muss ich Werbung für mein WaKüProjekt machen. Link siehe unten!!!

MfG


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

naja bei mir kommen eh nur diese ergebnisse


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Den PC mit Prime im Schneesturm belasten, das wär doch mal was für PCGH in Gefahr.

Für Normal-User jedoch sollte hier der Hinweis gelten : *DONT* Try This @ Home. 


Mfg


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

xD das ist ja gerade das tolle so verrückte sachen zu machen ^^ solange es nicht schneit und ich mein pc ausgraben darf ..  oder es schneit und der pc den schnee ansaugt und wie ne schneefrässe den schnee zum nachbar rüber schleudert


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hmm, nur so'n Gedanke, aber würde es bei meinetwegen -10°C ausreichen, den PC draussen *ohne* CPU-Kühler laufen zu lassen?


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

glaube nicht das die CPU alleine die kühle aufnimmt.


----------



## BMW M-Power (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hab grade mal das Fenster aufgerissen.

Bin mit meiner wakü nach 4min. auf 10°C pro Kern bei nem Q6600@3,6Ghz bei 1.46V gekommen


----------



## Fifadoc (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Hmm, nur so'n Gedanke, aber würde es bei meinetwegen -10°C ausreichen, den PC draussen *ohne* CPU-Kühler laufen zu lassen?



nein, das würde nicht reichen. die oberfläche der CPU ist viel zu klein um die massive wärme ausreichend abzugeben. 
Dafür ist die Wärmeleitkapazität von Luft einfach zu bescheiden. 

Was ich damit meine ist, das Luft die Hitze nicht gut genug abtransportieren würde. Egal ob du da auf konvektion hoffst, einen lüfter verwendest oder gar auf die eigenschaften der stofflichen wärmeleitung vertraust. 
All das wird bei Luft ohne extra Kühlkörper (für mehr Oberfläche) nicht zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Hab grade mal das Fenster aufgerissen.
> 
> Bin mit meiner wakü nach 4min. auf 10°C pro Kern bei nem Q6600@3,6Ghz bei 1.46V gekommen


Dann pass mal auf, dass deine WaKü nicht einfriert. 

@Fifadoc
War auch eher als Scherzfrage gemeint, aber danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung!


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Wenn es so kalt ist, wie zur Zeit, dann können, wir, die keine Wakü haben, endlich Mal zeigen, wozu ne gute Luftkühlung gut ist. Denn selbst bei der besten Wakü ist bei 0°C Schluss. Ich bin gespannt, wer es schaft, als erster Werte um die 0°C hin zu bekommen.
Bei mir ist auf jeden Fall bei 5°C fürs nächste Schluss, denn so kühl wie gestern wirds bei uns heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Bei uns sind es gerade immernoch -15°C...  Würde gerne mitmachen - die Idee ist echt top! 
Problem Nr. 1: Kondenswasser! Vorsicht - nicht das Euer PC abraucht!
Problem Nr. 2 Schnee! Macht sich im Allgemeinen etwas ungünstig 
Problem Nr. 3 Meine Katze... Das blöde Vieh würde glatt ausm Fenster springen 
Problem Nr. 4 Mein Freundin... nein, sie würde nicht hinterher springen!  Aber sie würde mich für ziemlich bekloppt halten, wenn ich einfach meinen PC vor dem geöffnetem Fenster aufbaue und ein paar Benchs laufen lasse


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Problem Nr.5  Ein typ kommt aufs grundstück und packt dein rechenknecht ein ^^


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Musst ja nicht benchen. Musst blos deine CPU auf minimale temps bringen. Brauchst nicht mal Last erzeugen. Es reicht ein Screenshot mit CPU-Z und Coretemp. Mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Problem Nr.5  Ein typ kommt aufs grundstück und packt dein rechenknecht ein ^^




 das wär sehr ungünstig...


----------



## -NTB- (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> das wär sehr ungünstig...




Problem Nr.6 dein pc holt sich ne erkältung oder es gibt ein freeze  niesen und husten kann er ja nicht xxd


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Problem Nr.7 Dem Pc ist wie mir zurzeit drausen VIEL zu kalt und streikt.


----------



## herethic (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Entsteht eigentlich auch Kodenswasser,wenn man den Test in einem nicht geheizten,allgemein kalten raum durchführt?


----------



## Nike334 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Daraus könnte man ja einen Wettbewerb gestalten 
Die tiefsten Temps gewinnen^^

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich wollte das machen wo ich heute zurück kam. Hatte aber auch kein Bock mehr auf denn Schnee und ich habe mir heute das Handgelenk verstaucht, will mit der Hand in denn nächsten Tage heben.


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Kondenswasser entsteht immer dann, wenn Wasser an etwas kälterem kondensieren kann. Kondenswasser sollte deswegen eigentlich nicht entstehen, da die Temperatur des Raums kälter ist, als die des Computers.
Ich habe bei mir gestern auch kein Wasser gesehen. Mann muss den PC aber auch nicht in den Schnee stellen.


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Problem Nr.5  Ein typ kommt aufs grundstück und packt dein rechenknecht ein ^^



das kann er bei meinem gerne probieren - bei beinahe 30kg hebt der sich erstmal 'nen Bruch


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hat hier Jemand gesagt, er sei nicht Verrückt ? Bitte Überdenken. ROTFL.

Ich würde das auch nicht Jedem empfehlen, mit dem Rausstellen, es gibt Wohngegenden, da dürfte der PC nach ca. 5 Minuten weg sein ....


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Das kommt aber darauf an wie hoch man woht, in so einem Arbeiterwohnregal wie bei mir, ist die 4. Etage doch als recht sicher einzustufen.


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das kommt aber darauf an wie hoch man woht, in so einem Arbeiterwohnregal wie bei mir, ist die 4. Etage doch als recht sicher einzustufen.



Du würdest aber nicht schlecht staunen, wenn einer in Bergsteigerausrüstung die Hauswand hochklettert und den PC von der Fensterbank pflückt ;D


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hi hi, jo da hast du recht, aber das Einzige was er dann bekommt ist mein Radiator mein Case bleibt im Raum und da sitzt mein Kampfkater.


----------



## leorphee (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

schade mein Rechner steht in meiner Studentenbude in HH  , sonst hätte ich schon längst gebencht... 
auch bei der Gefahr sich bei der kälte einen Virus einzufangen...


----------



## Emericaner (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

is ja mal ne nette sache.
Ich machs nicht, da es mir einfach zu kalt ist


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich habe das Problem, das man die Sensoren meines Q9550
vergessen kann... Bei 8° Wassertemperatur zeigen die im IDLE
20 | 21 | 37 | 40 an. Im LOAD zeigen Sensor 0 und 1 
28° und 30° an, Sensor 2 und 3 bleiben bei den Idle Temps.

Wahrscheinlich bleiben die auch unter LN2 oder Dice bei 37° und 40°


----------



## banthen (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

wär doch mal ne idee wert. mehrfach nutzung von energie.vonwegen klima und so.

pc ans fesnster packen,abdichten außenrum so das nurnoch das gehäuse luft von draussen nach innen zieht. 

schön rumtakten und neben netter leistung noch die luft wärmen und so heizkosten sparen! und mann kann damit angeben das der heimpc auch als klima anlage was taugt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, das man die Sensoren meines Q9550
> vergessen kann... Bei 8° Wassertemperatur zeigen die im IDLE
> 20 | 21 | 37 | 40 an. Im LOAD zeigen Sensor 0 und 1
> 28° und 30° an, Sensor 2 und 3 bleiben bei den Idle Temps.
> ...



Das kenne ich bei meinem ist das auch Core2 macht bei 33° Core3 bei 37° keine Bewegung mehr nach unten. Core1 zeigt sich bei 25° von kühleren Temps nicht mehr beeindrucken zu lassen und Core0 ist auch noch nicht unter 20° gekommen und das bei 5,6 °C Wassertemperatur. Scheinbar ist bei 20 °C die "Temperaturmauer" der Sensoren.


----------



## -NTB- (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

SAMSUNG HD322HJ    16 °C  (61 °F)



meine festplatte bekommt zu weihnachten einen gestrickten pulli von oma

achso, kann zur zimmer temp nix sagen, heißung ist aber aus und das fenster ist groß auf seit 1ner stunde

soll wohl im moment "nur"  -1°C hier in hannover kalt sein


----------



## rabit (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Wie geht Ihr mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit/ Kondenswasser um?


----------



## Wolf78 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Warum ist eigentlich noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ,den Radi ins Gefrierfach zu legen ?

Vielleicht hat jemand nen alten Kühlschrank , bei mir heist der meist Bier schrank ( ausrangierter Kühlschrank auf dem Balkon um Getränke zu Kühlen - im Sommer ).


2 Löcher reinbohren für die Schläuche und fertsch ist der Lack . Wasser dürfte eigentlich nicht gefrieren da es zirkuliert .


----------



## Dr.Speed (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Kondenswasser halte ich, wie gesagt für ungefährlich, da die CPU ja immer wärmer ist, als der Raum und Kondeswasser nur entsteht, wenn die CPU kühler als der Raum wäre.


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

also da ich ja ne wakü habe reicht es schon denn radi ausm fenster zu halten, hatte temps von 17grad cpu und graka x2 19grad^^


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



> also da ich ja ne wakü habe reicht es schon denn radi ausm fenster zu halten, hatte temps von 17grad cpu und graka x2 19grad^^



Das würde ich nicht tun, da sich dann Kondenswasser bilden kann. Das Wasser ist dann ja kälter als Raumtemp


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

nich wirklich bzw. es hat sich bis jetzt keins gebildet, raum temp. geht ja mit runter.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich weiss falscher Thread. LOL. Aber wie wär's gleich mit ner Kompressorkühlung mit geregeltem Durchfluss, der die Kühltemp. oberhalb des Taupunktes hält ? Bräuchte man einen Sensor für Luftfeuchtigkeit im Gehäuse und Temperatur des Kühlmedium sowie eine Abgleichelektronik.
Könnte man aber bessere Kühlwerte als mit einer Wakü erreichen ohne Kondenswasserproblem ( = Isolationsproblem) wie bei der normalen Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Das wäre es doch ! nen riesen radi an die hauswand schrauben und einfach nen 2 meter schlauch dran hängen und toll temps haben  muß halt frost schutz mit durch den pc laufen


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

jup mein schlauch is ja eingefroren^^ naja egal, jetzt is es ja eal wir haben ja nur noch 0,9 grad minus


----------



## herethic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Bringts eigentlich was für die Kühlung wenn man den Ausgleichsbehäter nach draußen tut?Also solange es nicht gefriert.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

nö wenn dann den radi. Weil der ausgleichsbehälter ist nur dafür da das die Pumpe nicht so viel schaffen muß.


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

richtig


----------



## TheReal1604 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hab auch mal Spaßeshalber und zum wohle der Gemeinschaft mein Fenster aufgemacht. 

Nach 10min wurdes mir dann aber doch zu kalt und ich habs schneeell wieder zugemacht . 

CPU ist übrigens @ Wakü


----------



## Wargrown (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich habs Gestern mal mit nem Celeron auf 3,4 GHz versucht.

Boxed Kühler und Temps von ca. 10° Prime


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

jetzt is es aber langweilig nur noch 3 grad minus


----------



## NCphalon (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Ich habs Gestern mal mit nem Celeron auf 3,4 GHz versucht.
> 
> Boxed Kühler und Temps von ca. 10° Prime



hab ich mit raumtemperatur stabil geschafft^^

Also ich hatte bei -15° ma das fenster auf, CPU is auf 30°, Chipsatz auf 25° un Festplatte auf 20° gegangen, net sooo beeindruckend


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

da is es bei ner wakü doch krasser die unterschiede, hatte viel niedrigere werte


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Die Idee kam mir auch, nachdem Henner Schröder in einer Update Schow doch meinte: ZITAT:"So kalt, dass man draußen im Vorgarten sogar einen Phenom (1) übertakten könnte." ZITAT ENDE. 

Und das will ich auch machen xD Jetzt im Winter bei MinusGraden NOCH mit einem Luftkompressor draufgeahlten auf den Kühler 

Frage is nur: Muss ich angst haben meinen PC durch die feuchte Luft zu schrotten?


----------



## SmOoTh! (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Eigentlich kann es doch nur zu Kondenswasser kommen, wenn der Rechner den Taupunkt erreicht oder sehe ich da was falsch? 
Ah, also das Problem ist, wenn der Rechner wieder ins Warme kommt, dass sich Wasser bilden kann?


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Oder wenn kaltes Wasser auf etwas Warmes trifft, an dem es kondensieren kann.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Kondenswasser entsteht, wenn...

Warme, feuchte Luft auf kühle Luft oder kühle Flächen trifft, sodass der Taupunkt erreicht wird und dann überrschritten wird. Taupunkt ist der Punkt, in dem es ein Gleichgewicht zwischen kondensiertem und verdunstendem Wasser herrscht. Beim überschreiten des Taupunktes beträgt die relative Luftfeuchte 100% - es kommt zur Kondensation von Wasser (also z.B. Wolkenbildung, Tau, Nebel etc.).

Also wird Kondenswasser nur gefährlich, wenn ihr den PC rausstellt (weil er noch warem Luft enthält, die kondensieren kann), bzw. wenn ihr den PC wieder in euer Zimmer stellt (warme, feuchte Luft kondensiert am und im kalten Gehäuse). Trotzdem ist die Gefahr nicht zu unterschätzen - am besten sollte man seinen Rechner einige Zeit aklimatisieren lassen.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ihr bringt mich auf eine Idee^^ ich glaube ich nehme meinen PC mit nach St. Petersburg, wenn ich da nächstes Jahr auf Kursfahrt hinsoll^^
Mein Mitbewohner wird sich freuen, wenn ich da nachts bei herrlichen Minusgrade benche


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Könnte da net die schmiere in festplatten oder lüftern zäh werden?


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

No risk no fun 
Here comes the Master !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Gratulation mr_sleeve, du bist der erste, der seine CPU unter die Nullgradmarke bewegt hat. Nebenbei: Mit was kühlst du deinen Prozessor? Mit ner VID von 1,328 Volt heitzt das Ding bestimmt ordentlich.


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich könnte nochmal ne deutlich bessere Temperatur fahren wenn ich auf 0,82 Volt und 1,6 GHZ runtergeh *g*
Ach, der gute alte Boxed-Kühler


----------



## Dr.Speed (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Wie kalt ist es bitte bei dir? Ich meine ich habe auch einen Groß Clock´ner, wie du. Als ich gemessen habe hatte es (Außen)-16°C bzw. -3°C innen und meine CPU läuft mit ner deutlich niedrigeren VID.


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hab nichts zum messen hier, aber gefühle -12° müssten es sein...


----------



## Dr.Speed (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Nachdem es jetzt wieder so kalt ist habe ich mir gedacht man könnte den Thread mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen. Es heißt also wieder Fenster auf und Temps messen.


----------



## zocks (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Also das hier ist den Original Thread die gemeint worden war  .. Vor ein Paar Tage hatte ich sowas eröffnet  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/84713-dw-lueft-system.html


----------



## Dr.Speed (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Scheint, dass sich gute Ideen schnell verbreiten


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

guter Plan, ich werds warscheinlich morgen Nacht probiern. Mal sehen was man aus nem Intel boxed i7 bei -20° mit nem 92mm Papstlüfter rausholn kann !!


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> guter Plan, ich werds warscheinlich morgen Nacht probiern. Mal sehen was man aus nem Intel boxed i7 bei -20° mit nem 92mm Papstlüfter rausholn kann !!



Ne warme decke wäre sicher gut


----------



## King Horst (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Hab meine CPU leider nicht unter 0°C bekommen.
Die Werte können sowieso nicht stimmen. Wenn das Wasser meiner Wakü 6,9°C hat, dann kann die CPU nicht 0°C haben. 
Die Graka schafft aber trotzdem im Furmark noch die 60°C-Marke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit den Gedanken gehabt mit meinen Rechner+Drumherum mal raus auf die Terasse zu gehen da wir hier ja eigentlich fast jede Nacht momentan um die -10C haben, gestern sogar knapp die -20C gestriffen.

Meine Frage ist ob was kaputtgehen kann und ob das überhaupt was bringt im Verhältniss zum Aufwand  ?

Vorallem kann der LCDmonitor das ab?


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Über den Monitor habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Sonst ist doch Kondenzwasser das meist gefürchtete Problem . Schätze aber, dass er es schon verträgt. Vermutlich werden nur die Kristalle im LCD etwas träger reagieren. Also werden vermutlich schlechtere Reaktionszeiten als Ergebniss stehen.
Der Aufwand ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so extrem. Musst dir doch bloß Mal ein paar Bilder von einer Benchsession mit LN2 ansehen. Zugegeben da sind die Ergebnisse noch deutlich besser.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Naja, mit Aufwand meint ich ja auch zusätzlich zum draussen alles Aufbauen das ich da sehr viel Zeit im freien verbringen werde bei zweistelligen Minustemperaturen.
Habe damit generell kein Problem solang ich einer körperlichen Ertüchtigung nachgehe aber in diesen Fall sitze ich vorm Rechner.

Wenn jetzt natürlich jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Aktionen hat und von vornerein sagen kann das es keinen gravierenden Unterschied macht da -10C kalte Luft grade mal so gut kühlt wie +10C warmes Wasser und ich z.B. meine CPU nur von drinnen max. 3,6GHz auf draussen max. 3,65GHz bekomme, dann lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand vielleicht garnicht .....


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

wenn  die wakü nich einfriert is das ok sprich frostschutz neihaun, ansonsten friert dir das zeug schneller ein als es einem lieb ist und die schläuche sprengt es, war beim mir kurz davor^^


----------



## Caliban (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Muss direkt mal bei meiner Wakü Frostschutz messen^^. Dann versuch ich mal was bei -10 Grad mim q9400 geht.


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

@Ole 88: Schön, dass noch ein Oberfranke den Weg in diesen Thread gefunden hat.


----------



## NeroNobody (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Könnte man den Radiator an der Ausenwand (vom Haus^^) anbringen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Na klar, es gibt Leute die haben dort eine Klima-Anlage montiert, wieso denn keinen Radi.


----------



## NeroNobody (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

War bloß son Gedanke
Würd mich mal interessieren was da für Temps rauskommen


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

ich war einer der ersten der hier geschrieben hat^^ und momentan hama minus 9 grad nur ich bin zu kaputt um was zu machen, allerdings hab ich mir ein externes gehäuse mit denn radis gebastelt, 43grad unter last^^


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

hatte fenster heut offen und ne jacke + schaal und jogging hose an  aber es war echt lustig. Ich hatte ohne das der pc offen war nur 19° C Weil meine 5 lüfter schöön für durchzug gesorgt haben.


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

so weil ihr so toll seid werd ich morgen nacht das ganze mal machen mal schaun was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Na dann hoffe ich für dich, das die Temps niedrig bleiben.


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

naja was will ich noch niedriger radis sind nun extern und hab unter last schöne 43° durchschnitt


----------



## lucas (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Leider kann ich die extreme Kälte der letzten Wochen nicht mehr nutzen...
Habe trotzdem heut das Fenster für ca. 30 Min. aufgerissen um mal  ordentlich durchzulüften


----------



## martimoto (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*



lucas schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die extreme Kälte der letzten Wochen nicht mehr nutzen...
> Habe trotzdem heut das Fenster für ca. 30 Min. aufgerissen um mal ordentlich durchzulüften


 

-5
-2 Ohh ohhh ******** Kalt bei Dir,,aber nice,,bei der Graka geht noch mehr, was ist das genau für welche???


----------



## NCphalon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Un wenn ma en Verflüssiger von ner Klimaanlage in den Kreislauf einbinden würde?


----------



## lucas (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

_*@ martimoto*_

Graka ist eine Sapphire Vapor-X HD5770. Muss mal ausloten, ob und wie weit die sich undervolten lässt. Eventuell ist die Temperatur noch ein Stück weit absenkbar


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Offenes Fenster und siehe da:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 (war Mitte Januar am frühen Morgen)

Alpenföhn Brocken, QPI @ 1,4V


----------



## lucas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Meine Versuche in den zweistelligen Minusbereich  vorzudringen sind allesamt gescheitert. Mehr scheint, zumindest für meinen Rechner, einfach nicht drin zu sein...


----------



## Kryptonite (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Kälte richtig nutzen*

Sorry für Offtopic aber:

@lucas: Wie hast du das geschafft, dass in der Taskleiste jeweils nur der Anfangsbuchstabe steht??


----------

